# How to condition a Thoroughbred for the racetrack?



## Sis (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, 
A couple weeks ago, I got a three year old Thoroughbred filly. She was nominated for the Breeder's Cup, but had a small injury to her leg right before she was supposed to go to training, and she didn't make it. That's why I ended up with her. She just turned 3 on April first, and she is totally sound (her injury is just a pretty bad flesh wound). I am hoping to race her this season, but I have never trained/conditioned a horse for the track before...I'm used to re-training Thoroughbreds when they come off the track, not the other way around. So, what should I do to get her ready for the track? We cannot afford to hire a trainer already- I want to get most of the conditioning done myself, and just hire a professional trainer for the final stages of training. The only facilites I have for training are my medium-sized outdoor arena, a few trails, some quiet roads, and a little field. I have been lunging her walk/trot and over some ground poles and jumps every day, but I have not ridden her yet. She is broke, and has been ridden on the road, trail, and arena. 
I don't have that much time to spend with her. I could spend an hour a day probably, but that would be hard, between everything else and my other six horses. So I guess I just want to know the best way to prep her for racing at home, without having a ton of time to spend with her. It is also a lot more convenient for me to do groundwork with her than ride her, because I am not allowed to ride her without supervision. How much prep work can I get done through groundwork? Can I substitute riding with lunging some of the days I work with her, or does she really need a lot of hours under saddle? Do I need to change her feed schedule (right now she gets a bale of hay daily and a little bit of sweet feed with a vitamin/mineral supplement)? And how much can I do myself? At what point should I get ahold of a trainer?

Sorry for all the questions, but this is an amazing opportunity and I really don't want to screw up this horse. I have a lot to learn about the racing cicuit, but my dream is to race horses, so I have to start sometime. Please give me some help! I need some guidance here.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, quite an undertaking. I'm completely ignorant when it comes to conditioning and training racehorses so I'm anxious to see others replies..


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't want to sound like a stick in the mud, because I don't know the entire situation, but if you can't afford a trainer how will you afford entrance fees, a jockey, etc? I think if you are unsure of what you are doing you need to get in with a trainer. You could unknowingly do damage to the horse and put it's racing future in jeopardy. Your best bet is to actually get her on the track and work directly with a trainer; that is where you and your horse will learn the most!

I hope this didn't sound rude, sometimes it's hard to detect someone's tone through the computer!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ITA with Iquistos - unfortunately, this is not something you can just "figure out" because it is the horse that will pay the price (possibly severely so) if you get it wrong.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just out of curiosity though, what is your horse's name? That is super cool about her BC nomination!


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Hate to say it, but if you want to have that horse racing its best to give it to a trainer.
It takes ALOT of work just to get a horse to a race and money is a factor. If you dont have the money you wont be able to hire a trackrider / jockey, entry fees, the right feed and vet care.

I would advise to get a trainer ASAP - ive seen good horses ruined because owners think they can train them themselves and they have done it all wrong.

Sorry, but I think for what you have said, you are unsuitable of getting a racehorse fully into work and onto the racetrack.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Gosh, I'm really sorry to not get enthused about your dream, but getting any horse ready to race isn't something you just read about and then do. Especially one that has a "small injury" at a young age. 

If she otherwise suits you, please just enjoy her for that.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to ride track for several trainers. You would think I could offer advice but the answer is simply 'it depends.'

-On the horse
-On the target distance
-On the surfaces
-On the stage of training (i.e. up from a spell to truly 'race fit')
-On the weight of the jock/track rider
-On the time of year

So many factors. I just rode the horses as was instructed by the (seasoned) trainers. Probably could give you a general guide but there's really no point as I'll never interact with the horse or have enough information to give even a half arsed answer and the only one that stands to lose in that deal is your horse. There's nothing to be gained by trying to do it yourself. In addition to the points others have brought up, do you have your own track? If so, is it high enough quality for training? Poor quality tracks lead to severe, chronic injuries.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm thinking if your horse had the potential that you say she had and was only kept out of training for a so called small injury, the injury couldn't have been that small or they would have kept her, or else she had some other issues going on besides the small injury or not as much potential to be successful on the track as you think she had. 

She may be healthy and sound as of right now, but I'm guessing that she had more going on than you were aware of before you got her, which is why you now have her, if she were to be put back into training it could flare up any issues that she may have had in the past. I think it is a very bad idea for you to want to train her yourself, with absolutely no experience or idea of how to go about it, especially if she was kept out of training because of an injury in the past. Sure, some can come back from injuries and go on to race a few more times, but it doesn't usually last for too long before they are injured again.

If you are serious about your plans for her, the very first step would be to get a very thorough vet exam, if she passes that with flying colours and the vet can find absolutely no reason why she would not be able to handle race training then the second step would be to find a trainer for her. I realize you said that you have no money for a trainer at the moment, but honestly, if you don't have the money for the trainer, how are you ever going to afford everything else that goes along with horse racing.

Honestly, it all sounds like a very bad idea to me. Why not just enjoy training her for something that you know you can do, like trail riding or dressage or jumping or whatever you enjoy doing with your horses.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

The conditioning for racehorses takes time, much more than you have, and much of it would consist, at the trainers, of breezing her on the track, both by herself and against other horses.

They have to have horses to "race" against, or else when they are really on the track to run, they will be wanting to play, and not listening to the jockey.

And the horse has to be taught how to rate itself, to hold back when asked, to open up when told to, and not fight the hands.

It is not something easily done, if at all, in the backyard, unless you want to bushtrack, that is what they call it down South, where people are just ruining, and that is NOT a play on words, as they run horses hard, and don't care what happens to them, against a bunch of good old boys.

Dubious training, dubious feeding, dubious people in many cases.

Many horses are nominated for all sorts of things when foaled or shortly thereafter, it doesn't mean the horse is particularly outstanding, it is just those things have to be done in timely manner, as if they aren't, then it doesn't matter how good horse is, they are out of luck.

I'd just find something to enjoy with this horse, as the opinions on her leg injury given by above posters is sound.

Racing and training is very expensive, if it is done right, and if it isn't done right? Not worth doing at all.


----------



## Nanette Levin (Mar 19, 2012)

As others have noted, racing is an expensive game and not something you can do well when you're counting pennies. That said, you could start to leg her up (after a vet has verified soundness issues are resolved) at slow paces on hills. You mention access to trails and if you have some decent slopes as part of that it's a good way to start to put a bottom on her. No need for you to do much more than walking and trotting here to start. 

At some point, you're going to need to move her into the track for speed work and additional conditioning. Sometimes you can strike a deal with a trainer - day rate reduced or waived for an ownership share of the horse and/or higher percentage of purse money - but usually the trainers willing to do this are not the successful ones. You'll also likely have high vet bill, blacksmith and other expenses once she's at the track. Even if you start with some early foundation work, it's probably going to be at least 60 days at the track before she runs, probably more. There are costs associated with this no matter how you do it. You might consider bringing in a partner who has deeper pockets if you really believe this mare has potential. As already pointed out, the nomination means nothing relative to her ability - but sometimes trainers with large stables will get a rid of a horse with talent because they have other horses waiting for the stall and don't want to invest in recovery time after an injury.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

They dont call it the Sport of Kings for nothing. It costs alot of money to race a horse. And in inexperienced hands a tragedy in the making. So many dream of having the next triple crown winner. And if you havent noticed those who do make it to top races even breeders cup are people with millions already in there pocket. Its a hard sport to get your foot in the door and make it worth the time. And its a huge price the horse has to pay. 
Sorry to bust anyones bubble but its a pipe dream that has a 1% chance of going anywhere. JMO
TRR


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

i board at a barn that races a couple horses a year. It is extremely expensive, and time consuming, with little chance of success. out of the last 5 horses, two had a few small successes, 1 was successful, and two did nothing except spend alot of money, and i think that was above average success.

we get them in shape 'pre-track', riding every day, starting with trotting, then trot/canter, canter/slow gallop, just building stamina(these are distance horses), and making the trainers job a little easier by sending a horse thats already in decent shape to the track. its an hour + per day(brush, tack, warm up, work out, cool out), 6 days a week. you are riding a young powerful horse at speed, you need to be confident and experienced. as well feed needs to be increased, supplements changed and a knowledgeable person needs to keep an eye out daily for potential problems and lameness.

racing is obcenely expensive and rarely pays off. unless you have $2000 + disposable income per month I would not even contemplate it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

and a really promising race prospect will not be abandoned because of a flesh wound. by the time they reach 2 most thoroughbreds have cost upwards of $5000(stud fee, care, training). its likely either the wound was likely to caus unsoundness under hard work or she was not showing much promise on the track anyways.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue Spark thinks the same way as I do!

A wound would not stop the owners from racing her.
I do not know if it is the same in the US as the UK but many horses are entered as foals for the classic races, means nothing except that by entering very early the entry fees are cheaper. Does not mean the horse will actually run.

Racing is a gamble and very expensive. Yes, there are cheap trainers out there but usually that means they are not very good!


----------

